# GPS Security Tip



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow great info! Never even thought of that.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine is a police station not in my city. You only need an address to get you pointed into the right direction from out of town. Once you get back in town, you really don't need it anymore as the route you take everyday is gonna be recalculating turns forever. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Mine is a police station not in my city. You only need an address to get you pointed into the right direction from out of town. Once you get back in town, you really don't need it anymore as the route you take everyday is gonna be recalculating turns forever.


This is what I do as well


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Many people have had their houses robbed because of shady valet attendants and this feature.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

In addition to having the "home" destination programmed to an expressway ramp near my neighborhood, I also have the garage door opener mounted up under, or inside, the dash and connected to an unmarked button just in case there happens to be a document with our address on it in the car (not likely, but it could happen), like our wallets get stolen with the car. Even if someone gets into the garage, they still have to get past the door into the house with it's double cylinder dead bolt and the security system. The manuals in the glove box also do not have anything in them that contains any personal ID information. But I have always locked my car no matter where I was. The inside of my cars now look pretty much like they did they were driven off the dealer's lot, i.e. nothing to see worth stealing. I'm old enough to remember not having to carry a house key with me all the way up through high school. Ah, those were the days.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Haven't used valet parking for years, is optional, pay a lot extra and the last time I used one, found new dents in my car, this was the last time for me.

GPS quickly unsnaps and fits in my shirt pocket, but have to carry insurance papers in my car. If a thief is dumb enough to drive to my home, will meet up with a very protective large German Shepherd. But what the heck, this is why I am paying for insurance. 

Ha, I am paranoid, but not this paranoid.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not sure this would do much good since I have to carry my insurance and registration in the car at all times. Sure I could keep it in my wallet, but what about when my girlfriend drives? 

I also don't worry to much about the cruze being stole, why would they want a car not worth anything?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Driving one of these may be reason for concern.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What I cannot stand. I don't use a GPS(I am one of those people that know directions) but Google and Google Maps want to save everything. Including your address/location and it is difficult to turn off! If I can get to the general location of most places I can typically figure it out. Besides some of the directions given tell you to drive 20 miles one way/10 miles another way and 5 miles another way only to more or less find yourself @ 2miles from where you started!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Good suggestion! Another some one related tip - keep descriptions out of your cell phone address book. In other words, don't put "Wife - 555-555-5555". If your phone is stolen, the thieves can easily call your "wife" and ask for private information.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The sheer popularity of the Cruze has made it become a high theft vehicle in some areas. Thieves looking for a getaway car look for a popular car that will blend in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I'm not sure this would do much good since I have to carry my insurance and registration in the car at all times. Sure I could keep it in my wallet, but what about when my girlfriend drives?


The insurance and registration paperwork won't give a thief turn by turn directions to your house.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

GPS is yet another toy to play with, mine seems to have a learn mode, if I turn the volume up, it says, why didn't I think of this route!

Wife had her cell phone stolen, called our cell phone company instantly, they disabled it, the ID number is hot listed so can't ever be used again, unless the robber wants to go to jail. With the NSA, this is an entirely different story. 

Maybe on future models, could put some C4 in it, to blow off the robbers hand. Ha, I watch too many movies.

Oh first I dialed her number, somebody answered it with no reply, used my deep military voice and used some &^%(#@ language, if you want a war, you got one. They hung up. Then I called the cell phone company.

If you really want to get screwed, carry insurance on these things.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Our cars sit outside sometimes unlocked. We lost our Garmin and didn't know where it went. We got a call from the police about a week after we noticed it gone asking if we or someone we knew had a Garmin stolen. Our address was in it, but Boz Hotdogs was set up as home. Once my wife told the detective that, our Garmin was returned. Seems some druggies went through our open cars and stole it. There was lots of suspicious stuff in their car when they were pulled over, and our Garmin was one of the only things to be returned. 

Two of my cars have Homelink garage door openers in the visors. I've never programed them since I don't want them easy access to the garage if they get into the car.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My mind has never been so blown. Good tip

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------

